# Wild Atlantic Way Audax



## PMarkey (24 Nov 2015)

Just put my entry in for the Wild Atlantic Way Audax  hopefully I get in as I had a great time last year on the Mile Fáilte 1200 , I just have to hope real life or a lack of fitness don't get in the way .


----------



## Markymark (24 Nov 2015)

What does 175 hours (elapsed) mean?


----------



## PMarkey (24 Nov 2015)

Basically the time allowed to finish the ride in , though that may be a typo as I have seen 177 hours quoted on the facebook page so 300 km a day and job's a good un 
Paul


----------



## classic33 (24 Nov 2015)

Enjoy the 579 km to 575 km part!


----------



## PMarkey (24 Nov 2015)

Did that last year on the Mile Fáilte 1200  unfortunately it was in the early hours so pitch black all the way up and down the other side , really hoping to go up in daylight this time 

Paul


----------



## Banjo (25 Nov 2015)

I did my one and only 300k audax earlier this year. I finished with barely an hour to spare then took it easy for about a week. 

The thought of doing 7 x 300s back to back over hilly terrain plus the odd mountain to cross fills me with awe for those who can do it or even willing to attempt it.

I would love to do the ride but as a month long tour.


----------



## PMarkey (25 Nov 2015)

Banjo said:


> I did my one and only 300k audax earlier this year. I finished with barely an hour to spare then took it easy for about a week.
> 
> The thought of doing 7 x 300s back to back over hilly terrain plus the odd mountain to cross fills me with awe for those who can do it or even willing to attempt it.
> 
> I would love to do the ride but as a month long tour.



well you have done one 300 km so just a 400 km and a 600 km to get your eye in then your ready for longer rides 

Paul


----------



## PMarkey (28 Dec 2015)

Entry confirmed so I need to sort some serious training out , at the minimum I will need to do 300km a day for 7 days and obviously the faster I can do that the more sleep I can get 

Paul


----------



## PMarkey (3 Apr 2016)

Draft route is out and is going to be route checked at the end of April , I'm starting to get a little nervous now .


----------



## classic33 (31 May 2016)

*Mamore Gap*
_"The Mamore Gap, Co Donegal...an iconic Irish climb which is featured on the final leg of the WAW. Leaving Buncrana by the sea you begin a gradual climb past Linsfoort and its pretty RC church (stop here to seek spiritual assistance before tackling Mamore!). Then head on along the route of the Inishowen 100, drop down past Dunree Fort and its beautiful beach before again climbing to the left handed turn which takes you onto the Mamore stretching to the sky above.. Ascending Mamore for the first one kilometer, the gradient is between 14% and 17%. After the small bridge, woman/man and bike are tested as the climb flirts with 20 to 22% for the next 1/2 kilo. The top is now soon attained and after you crest, dip down past the grotto (here care is needed on the descent as the road winds narrowly and steeply) and catch the breath-taking view of Leenane Bay.. Take flat roads past thatch roofed cottages before arriving in Clonmany with Carn and Malin Head not that far ahead."_

Mark Moroney

(And that's the easy side).


----------



## PMarkey (1 Jun 2016)

The Mamore gap is at 1992 km , easy is not a word I'm likely to be thinking of after 6 days in the saddle but thanks for the reminder  

  Paul


----------



## classic33 (1 Jun 2016)

PMarkey said:


> The Mamore gap is at 1992 km , easy is not a word I'm likely to be thinking of after 6 days in the saddle but thanks for the reminder
> 
> Paul


I've cycled with the fella who made that comment. Couldn't miss that one out.

Few runs up to Queensbury, from the City centre should help.

Best o'luck though.


----------



## PMarkey (11 Jun 2016)

Tracking page has gone live tonight and I am number 33 if anyone wants to follow me 

Paul


----------



## steveindenmark (12 Jun 2016)

I will be following you Paul.

Remember, when it gets touch. You are not alone :O)

Have a great ride. You must be barking mad.


----------



## PMarkey (13 Jun 2016)

I,ll try to post updates on here at the end of each days ride but I'm not promising as I may be somewhat tired 

Paul


----------



## classic33 (14 Jun 2016)

PMarkey said:


> Tracking page has gone live tonight and I am number 33 if anyone wants to follow me
> 
> Paul


Enjoy the ride. IF you get a chance, listen to the shipping forecast, or check it. Best bet for West Coast weather.

You're not on the leader board yet, where there's a few names I do know.


----------



## cycle_bug (15 Jun 2016)

And it ends in my home city  

Still though, I'm scared to drive my car on some of those roads! 

Best of luck if you've not done this yet


----------



## classic33 (16 Jun 2016)

PMarkey said:


> I,ll try to post updates on here at the end of each days ride but I'm not promising as I may be somewhat tired
> 
> Paul


And keep an eye out/open for the moving statues at around the 17km mark

He's stuck at the start, cycling round Cork.


----------



## classic33 (18 Jun 2016)

PMarkey said:


> Tracking page has gone live tonight and I am number 33 if anyone wants to follow me
> 
> Paul


Tracking page not working!
It's down to you to update


----------



## jefmcg (18 Jun 2016)

classic33 said:


> Tracking page not working!
> It's down to you to update


----------



## steveindenmark (18 Jun 2016)

The tracking page works ok for me.

Rachel Nolan and Linda Oconner are belting along.


----------



## classic33 (18 Jun 2016)

Only number 59(William Finnane) out off "The Kingdom" into "The Banner".

He's currently 25th on the road. To be at Tarbet, on the hour or half hour in the morning, but no earlier than half nine.


----------



## classic33 (18 Jun 2016)

39th and Headed North, 2 miles out of Dingle. He rides the night!

40th on the road at the start of today


----------



## classic33 (19 Jun 2016)

Up to 35th at Ballyheige, Co. Kerry. Today "The Banner" awaits.


----------



## PMarkey (20 Jun 2016)

Well 3 days in and starting day four and 900 km down with only 1200 to go , it's been tough with lots of climbing and plenty of wind and rain hopefully the weather will hold of today so I can dry out .


----------



## classic33 (21 Jun 2016)

Okay, how can you be behind someone on the leader board when you're further up the road than they are?


----------



## classic33 (22 Jun 2016)

Approximately 1430km done, on to Full Contro at Ballina, Co. Mayo at 1498km


----------



## classic33 (22 Jun 2016)

Mayo, Sligo, Leitrim & Donegal


----------



## classic33 (23 Jun 2016)

PMarkey said:


> The Mamore gap is at 1992 km , easy is not a word I'm likely to be thinking of after 6 days in the saddle but thanks for the reminder
> 
> Paul


This to come

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wFpu6fYKcUI


----------



## classic33 (24 Jun 2016)

@PMarkey, You're showing at Derry at the finish. Congrats on getting there. Hope the West Coast Weather wasn't too bad for you. Enjoy your "sleep", you've earned it.


----------



## steveindenmark (24 Jun 2016)

Congratulations Paul. I look forward to a short description of your ordeal :0)


----------



## classic33 (25 Jun 2016)

steveindenmark said:


> Congratulations Paul. I look forward to a short description of your ordeal :0)


He's showing as still sleeping!


----------



## PMarkey (26 Jun 2016)

Well that was hard and unfortunately I didn't make the finish  I was struggling with sleep deprivation big style after my off (the hospital wouldn't let me go to sleep as I had a head injury  ) and eventually decided that as I was out of time discretion was the better part of valour and packed at Letterkenny . I will try and sort a ride report after more sleep .

Paul


----------



## classic33 (26 Jun 2016)

PMarkey said:


> Well that was hard and unfortunately I didn't make the finish  I was struggling with sleep deprivation big style after my off (the hospital wouldn't let me go to sleep as I had a head injury  ) and eventually decided that as I was out of time discretion was the better part of valour and packed at Letterkenny . I will try and sort a ride report after more sleep .
> 
> Paul


Still on Ireland, or back in Yorkshire?


----------



## PMarkey (26 Jun 2016)

Came home yesterday via Scotland as I arrived at the Liverpool check-in 10 minutes after it closed and as they had cancelled the evening ferry it was either wait 24 hours or jump on the hi speed to Cairnryan and get a train home from Ayre. 


Paul


----------



## classic33 (26 Jun 2016)

PMarkey said:


> Came home yesterday via Scotland as I arrived at the Liverpool check-in 10 minutes after it closed and as they had cancelled the evening ferry it was either wait 24 hours or jump on the hi speed to Cairnryan and get a train home from Ayre.
> 
> 
> Paul


Train! You didn't ride home then?

And having tracked all at some stage, number 8 included, I think you can move yourself up that leaderboard by a few places.


----------



## PMarkey (12 Jan 2020)

Well it's been four years lets see if I can finish this time 

Paul


----------



## Heigue'r (12 Jan 2020)

PMarkey said:


> Well it's been four years lets see if I can finish this time
> 
> Paul
> View attachment 500210


When is it on this year?...you shall be crossing my house in a little village in Co.Kerry


----------



## PMarkey (12 Jan 2020)

Heigue'r said:


> When is it on this year?...you shall be crossing my house in a little village in Co.Kerry


The 220 hour riders set off on the 25 June with the 184 hour riders setting off two days later on the 27 June , I'm riding the 184 hour event


----------



## Ming the Merciless (12 Jan 2020)

See you there. It seems to be approaching at light speed!


----------



## PMarkey (20 Mar 2020)

Email from the organisers last night informing riders that the event is cancelled. Understandable in the current climate the plan now is to run it in 2021 .


----------



## classic33 (20 Mar 2020)

PMarkey said:


> Email from the organisers last night informing riders that the event is cancelled. Understandable in the current climate the plan now is to run it in 2021 .


Like you say, understandable, but having built yourself up...

Hope you can take part next year. Those who'd managed to get a place for this years event should have first say.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (25 May 2020)

Fingers crossed, same time next year


----------



## Twilkes (21 Sep 2020)

One of the GCN guys rode the Donegal 555, managed 450km in (I think) just under 24 hours, although he's a racer by trade so used to going fast and I think he said his longest ever ride previously was 7 hours.

How does this route compare to the typical 400/600 Audax? Lots of climbing or is this about the going rate? https://www.donegalultra555.com/the-route/


----------



## Ajax Bay (21 Sep 2020)

About average for 'climb per 100k'. Some 600s are flat(ter): some are hilly(er). The Wales end-to-end has about 8000m of climb (as measured using AudaxUK calculations and the Kernow and SW 600 had 8800m. There's a 600 up and back in eastern England which has less than 4000m (I think).
Going rate.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (5 Oct 2020)

This is now being proposed provisional, starting 24th June 2021. It’ll likely be an extreme version according to Eamon. Likely three bag drop locations. No more planning detail for now, how can he?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (14 Nov 2020)

Another account of WAWA 16

https://rachelsirishadventures.com/cycling-irelands-wild-atlantic-way-2100km-in-7-days/


----------

